# Need advice on installing cab heater in a 317 Skid Steer???



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a 2005 John Deere 317 skid steer and I am going to add a cab heater but need to know the best place to tie into the cooling system. I have installed heaters in boats where you can just tie into the manifold with one hose and right by the water pump with the second hose but I am not as familiar with the skid steer set-up. Can I just "T" off of the hoses leading to and from the radiator?

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i would say yes u can just t off the hoses u dont want to run an eletric unit wired in with just a switch it would be alittle easyer


----------



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

I would run the electric heater if I did not get a great deal on the coolant version. So, since I have it, might as well put it in!


----------



## MConst (Sep 26, 2012)

You can cut into the flow as stated. I did that on my older Case skid steer and it worked great. I did check on the schematic to see where the "factory heater" would be pipe and then installed accordingly. 

Just a suggestion, make sure you install a ball valve in the line that's as accessible as possible to the operator. You're going to want to turn that off in the summer, but still use it during the winter to regulate flow to the heating coil. Very helpful. 

Goodluck!


----------



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

Great advice, I never would have thought about that and I will absoutely add that.

Is there a better place to tie in other than the upper and lower radiator hoses? The more I think about it, if I tie in to those 2 spots I likely will not get heat as the radiator fluid flowing out of the radiator into my "T" will be cooled (pre-engine block), so I think I need to be able to tie into the block somewhere in order to get heated fluid flowing thru my cab heater core.

So, am I right in thinking this? Does anyone have any photo's by chance showing where they tied in to their system? I may need to make a trek to my dealer and take a look at one of their floor models/talke to their service tech. but I'd rather get the advice here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

most skids already have the places with plugs in for you to tie in. Maybe check with a equipment forum, or even your local mechanic/dealer to see... And the electric heater is a crappy idea, no 12v heater puts out enough to really heat a cab properly, we tried it for a year and froze are buts off in -40 celsius so the next year we put in 36 000 btu heaters, now we plow in tee-shirts if we want


----------

